# PRICE DROP. St. Croix Legend Ultra 10' 8wt



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

PRICE DROP. Legend Ultra 10' 8wt excellent condition with rod tube. I paid over $300 new. Asking $100


----------



## tbl0707 (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm interested in this. What is your number? I'm actually in the market for one of these rods


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

Is rod still available


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

Yes the rod is still available


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

That is a good deal on that rod If I did not have 3 -8wt now I would buy it as a spare.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Damn that's an amazing deal...


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

pm sent


----------



## MVann126 (Feb 17, 2012)

*Sold*

Rod sold


----------

